# ICQ Away Messages ändern



## DaRula (13. August 2003)

hey ho,
ich hab mal ne frage bezüglich ICQ. Ich will mit nem Tool meine Away message ändern. Wie man den Status ändert weiß ich ja, aber es soll nicht die standard-message ausgewählt werden, sondern eine zufällige aus einer Datei. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das mache? in der readme zur API von ICQ finde ich nur das status ändern

cheers Tobias


----------



## foxxx (14. August 2003)

Steht in der Registry unter: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Mirabilis\ICQ\DefaultPrefs\Presets

MfG

f0x


----------



## DaRula (14. August 2003)

ne, ich will nich die standard-messages ändern, sondern zufällige in das fenster kopieren, in das man die nachricht schreibt, wenn man away geht.
oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?


----------



## foxxx (14. August 2003)

Ich glaub ich versteh dich nicht so ganz... du willst, dass das bei deinem Gegenüber, der dich angeschrieben hat während du "Away" bist, eine zufällige Meldung ankommt!?


----------



## DaRula (14. August 2003)

ne. ich will nen tool schreiben, dass nach ner bestimmten idle zeit oder zum bestimmten zeitpunkt meinen icq-client auf away oder n/a gehen. das bekomm ich auch soweit hin, aber es soll nich einfach die standard-message angezeigt werden (also User is currently N/A You can leave him/her a message), sondern eine zufällige nachricht in das textfeld kopiert und bestätigt werden. Nu stell ich mir selbst die frage, ob das mit vb überhaupt möglich ist...


----------



## DaRula (17. August 2003)

aber irgendwie muss es doch gehn. Wie machen es denn Programme wie HLSW?


----------



## Crackwar (1. Juni 2004)

Also mit dem Registry-Wert ändern weiß ich auch noch nicht, aber ich weiß zumindest schonmal wo das Zeug gespeichert ist ;-) 

(Beim neuen ICQLite 4.0) 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE / SOFTWARE / Mirabillis / ICQ / NewOwners / <deine ICQ-Nummer> / ICQLite

Da sind dann die Werte für "AwayStatusText", "BusyStatusText", "ChatStatusText" und "DNDStatusText"

um die Werte zu ändern musst du mal gucken...gibt mehrere Tutorials für die registry


----------



## DaRula (1. Juni 2004)

habs schon längst. projekt beendet und icqlite wurde noch nie unterstützt. das projekt wurde eingestellt. http://www.thepage4u.com

grund dafür sind die niedrigen downloadzahlen.


----------

